# Is it just me...



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> or does indoors really make you miss field?
> 
> I can't stand shooting indoors....well I can I would just rather shoot past 10ft.:embara:
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad Hornet I wasn't about to tell you that it's 76 here today and suppossed to be 79 tomorrow; I was simple going to offer my condolences.:wink:


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I love shooting indoors.

Something to do while its feezing outside. 

BUt dont get me wrong, I like Outdoor shoots better .


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> or does indoors really make you miss field?
> 
> I can't stand shooting indoors....well I can I would just rather shoot past 10ft.:embara:
> 
> ...


........................................................:tape:










(shot a 600 round last weekeend......  )


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Indoors... the true challenge 

Just you and the bow, no excuses


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

speedfreak said:


> Don't feel bad Hornet I wasn't about to tell you that it's 76 here today and suppossed to be 79 tomorrow; I was simple going to offer my condolences.:wink:


It was 70-75 on Mon and Tues and 65 yesterday.....it just gets dark to early.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Indoors... the true challenge
> 
> Just you and the bow, no excuses


I feel the same way about outdoors.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I feel the same way about outdoors.


Never said... The wind got it...:wink:


----------



## ahinNC (May 27, 2002)

I have always disliked shooting indoors. Trying to get that extra X gets me to fooling with form and bow setup. Then when I get back outdoors I'm so screwed up it takes awhile to get back to shooting again. I do think that shooting the Vegas 3 spot well is the toughest thing to do in archery and I have great respect for those people that excel at it.

The other side is that shooting indoors beats not shooting at all.


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

*Question*

To the guys that shoot at these events quite often. I have been bowhunting for over 16 years.

I attended my first 3D shoot last year and really enjoyed it. Enjoyed it so much that I ran away with the hunter class and my score would have placed me 2nd in the open class. I shoot all the time here at the house, but have rarely taken it to a course. Besides the obvious of just looking and asking around locally, how to I shorten my learning curve about all the "to dos" at these shoots. What are the dos and don'ts, are there any things I need to be aware of with equipment? Is there a website that has "official rules"/

There is a club west of me about an hour that has a shoot on the first Sunday of every month, but I am usually busy with church stuff most of the day and with a wife and two kids, extra time is hard to find.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

ckc


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> Never said... The wind got it...:wink:


it doesn't get windy like that here in the woods during the spring/summer.:wink: 

I also don't shoot in the 550+ range where I worry about the wind getting one here or there...it is usually gonna be me that got it.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> it doesn't get windy like that here in the woods during the spring/summer.:wink:
> 
> I also don't shoot in the 550+ range where I worry about the wind getting one here or there...it is usually gonna be me that got it.


There is nothing so grand as watching an arrow arc to the target at 80 yards, it is admittedly one of the truest pleasures of an archer's life. 

But there is something magic about putting an arrow in the same hole 12 times in a row...:wink:


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

About the only thing I really like about indoors is the camaraderie. You've got 20 or so folks all shooting together, trading war stories, jokes, digs, etc. You get this outdoors, too, but only before or after or with only the three you're shooting with. Indoors (at least at our shoots) it goes on the whole time. No mercy for anyone:mg:

Otherwise, I look on indoors as a necessary evil up in these parts.

Oh and, yah, practicing indoors is about as much fun as watching C-Span.

We just had 60-degree weather, here. I was just thinking the other day what a nice day it'd be to go shoot a field round! We're going back to reality soon, though, according to the weatherman.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JAVI said:


> There is nothing so grand as watching an arrow arc to the target at 80 yards, it is admittedly one of the truest pleasures of an archer's life.
> 
> But there is something magic about putting an arrow in the same hole 12 times in a row...:wink:


True...but I would rather watch 2 go into the X and 80 then 60 into the X at 20:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> True...but I would rather watch 2 go into the X and 80 then 60 into the X at 20:wink:


Not me the money is much better for the 60X:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I have been pasting targets...hunting season is over and the course at my home club will be shootable shortly. Its not hot out, but anything over 45 and you know where I will be. I hate to shoot indoors...I'm already burnt out on it...


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Shooting a bow indoors is like riding a stationary bike. It works the same, but just makes you miss the real thing more.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hutnicks said:


> Shooting a bow indoors is like riding a stationary bike. It works the same, but just makes you miss the real thing more.


That says it all right there. :clap:

I outta lock the thread now


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Since I made some pretty aggresive goals on my indoor game this year, I'm really enjoying it.  I have seen an improvement in my outdoor scores when I was serious during the indoor season.

Besides Hornet, you better get geared up. The Lancaster Shoot is fast approaching!  :wink:

Oh, and I was in Houston Monday through Wednesday...temps in the 70's. :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> Besides Hornet, you better get geared up. The Lancaster Shoot is fast approaching!  :wink:


That has nothing to do with liking outside 1000 times more....I will never be as ready for that shoot as I would want to be. Just for the simple fact that indoors in our area never really starts until NOW....

But I have found a NAA league that shoots every Sunday....to bad I didn't find it until this week though :doh:


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

It’s not so much shooting indoors as much as the monotonous pounding of the same shot over and over again at 20 yards……. Of course there is no better way to reinforce the shot process and it is better then not shooting at all 

Now when we get together and shoot variations to the "standard round" I can have a blast shootign inside. It's not so much shooting outside as having the ability to shoot loooonggg distance.. A nice group at 80 yards means much more to me then shooting out the x at 20 although that is satisfying 

Have been having a hard time getting motivated on my indoor game this year


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That has nothing to do with liking outside 1000 times more....I will never be as ready for that shoot as I would want to be. Just for the simple fact that indoors in our area never really starts until NOW....


When shooting inside use some of that visual imaging the experts recommend and go to your 'happy place'. :wink:

Interesting. My club starts shooting indoors the first week in November.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> When shooting inside use some of that visual imaging the experts recommend and go to your 'happy place'. :wink:
> 
> Interesting. My club starts shooting indoors the first week in November.


My happy place is outside :doh:

Or someplace with a :darkbeer:.

I also don't want to start shooting league in Nov...that is to early and I will be burnt out before LAS...I told you I don't like indoors.:embara:


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> or does indoors really make you miss field?
> 
> I can't stand shooting indoors....


Nope, I love shooting indoors..........I am into self torture. :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Or someplace with a :darkbeer:.


Now there's an idea. I got the first round!


----------



## Ode1891 (Aug 30, 2006)

indoor outdoor, it's all new to me. I've wanted to do both more often for years.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hutnicks said:


> Shooting a bow indoors is like riding a stationary bike. It works the same, but just makes you miss the real thing more.


That has got to be the best analogy I've ever read!!! Awesome!!! 

I wasn't looking forward to indoors at all this year. I've been ready to shoot outdoors since fall when I got my new shafts for outdoors. Indoors is just one of those things that gets you by until you can got outdoors. At least I'm getting to shoot and keep those archery muscles exercised.:teeth:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Nope, I love shooting indoors..........I am into self torture. :wink:


Good lord....

Look what the cat drug in:wink:


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

it's just you...


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I just like to shoot...anywhere


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good lord....
> 
> Look what the cat drug in:wink:


I know I have been away. Sorry, been down on my luck and feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

Man I gotta agree with the indoor just gets me by until the outdoor. 

Not only do I suck at indoor, (that Vegas spot just gets to me. Put a small orange dot in there and I'd be happy... but I know that's part of the game) but I so enjoy going to all the different ranges and different set ups. Meeting new people, camping out at the two-day shoots and just enjoying the outdoors while I'm still shooting my bow.

Indoors does help with form and all the stuff, but give me outdoors anytime... and soon!


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

About 2 weeks ago I was standing in the Aussie sun (which has huge UV levels comparred to the north, so you cook) with the flies crawling up my nose and tapping on my eyeball and the 30kph winds. I have been shooting poorly lately due to work and I thought. "screw it. I'm going 100% indoor. No wind, no flies, no heat, no sunburn."
Love indoor. Shoot it all year round. It's nice and comfortable.

It's 41° (105.8°f) with 36mph wind gusts today, and we are at the southern bit of the country.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Indoors Not for Me*

I do it simply for the social aspect of indoor archery. It is boring yet stressful
and seems to bring out all kind of problems that I don't experience outdoors. 
I miss the varied distances, the smell of the outdoors, and walking the trails and shooting all the arrows. I feel sorry for Marcus because shooting in 104 degree weather with 30 knot winds is not my idea of fun either. Fortunately most of us do not live in that harsh environment. I listen to all this talk about indoor is better because that is where the money is. What money? Does getting a $273 check after spending $400 in expenses really float your boat? Not mine. There are only a handful of people shooting archery that really net any money after expenses. The rest of these guys are stroking themselves talking about money. If you really want a return on your investment stay home and put your money in an IRA. If it's fun you're after forget the nonsense about "pro money". I occasionally won some money shooting skeet. Actually drew a $1600 check in one tournament. If I looked at skeet as a business I would add my winnings and subtract my expenses and I would imagine my skeet career resulted in about $75000 loss. And I was one of the better ones. If you aren't DC, Tim G., or Jeff Hopkins, you are kidding yourself about money in archery. Might as well shoot for the pure enjoyment of the sport because if you aren't you are just letting money suck all the fun out and wasting your time.
Jbird


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

I am really excited about how I have progressed this year indoors from last year. Looking forward to Vegas. That being said getting all the gear together for the new outdoor bow that hasn't come in yet is making me wish that this white **** would go away.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Jbird said:


> I do it simply for the social aspect of indoor archery. It is boring yet stressful
> and seems to bring out all kind of problems that I don't experience outdoors.
> I miss the varied distances, the smell of the outdoors, and walking the trails and shooting all the arrows. I feel sorry for Marcus because shooting in 104 degree weather with 30 knot winds is not my idea of fun either. Fortunately most of us do not live in that harsh environment. I listen to all this talk about indoor is better because that is where the money is. What money? Does getting a $273 check after spending $400 in expenses really float your boat? Not mine. There are only a handful of people shooting archery that really net any money after expenses. The rest of these guys are stroking themselves talking about money. If you really want a return on your investment stay home and put your money in an IRA. If it's fun you're after forget the nonsense about "pro money". I occasionally won some money shooting skeet. Actually drew a $1600 check in one tournament. If I looked at skeet as a business I would add my winnings and subtract my expenses and I would imagine my skeet career resulted in about $75000 loss. And I was one of the better ones. If you aren't DC, Tim G., or Jeff Hopkins, you are kidding yourself about money in archery. Might as well shoot for the pure enjoyment of the sport because if you aren't you are just letting money suck all the fun out and wasting your time.
> Jbird


At least we're cool or warm as the case may be and dry while we're contributing indoors. 

Just think we could be sweltering, or freezing, fighting the bugs and climbing mountains in a rain storm to make the same contributions... with even less money on the table if we pull a miracle out of the hat...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Points Well Taken*

But from one old fat guy to another, I'll take mine with the trees, the bugs, the rain, and the long shots, then head for the AC. :couch2:
Jbird


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I had a good Field Archery fix during the Holidays. I should be good to go for a few more weeks of indoor shooting. Looking forwards to the Lancaster Shoot thats always a real good time.


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

I Love indoor as well as outdoor.

Being part of a great club with quality shooters makes the indoor season a blast. We can come and go as we please. Once you pay your dues you pay nothing more than $.25 for a target. If I want to shoot from 3:00 AM to daylight that is my choice. I usually shoot a minimum of 5 days a week during the indoor season and never suffer burn-out.

Thank You Cumberland Bowhunters.:tongue:

Cumberland Bowhunters 
13006 Valley Road
Cumberland MD, 21502


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

I too am fortunate that my club has an indoor range. Plus, it's about 5 minutes away.  During the Christmas break I shot just abought every day.


----------



## nybohunter (Jan 23, 2004)

Hornet,

I love shooting indoors!

Like Spec said it's 70 degrees and fluorescent... :wink:

Think back to the ASA days and studying the weather channel each night to see what mother nature was going to bring the following day. I know you remember the Smith Mountain Lake, ASA....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nybohunter said:


> Hornet,
> 
> I love shooting indoors!
> 
> ...


I just like it so that I can hang with my boys

Spec just says that....how many times has he shot in the weather or hunted in it:wink:

I do remember that shoot....I think I dumped my quiver out 10 times that day. It was so wet my turds where water logged But I had a blast and would do it again in a heart beat. I guess that is just the football and rugby player in me coming out....as long as it isn't raining, windy, hot or cold for just me I don't care


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

BH I have to agree with you, I like shooting indoors just enough to continue doing it but I would rather be outdoors. A few years back I shot the VBA Championship in the aftermath of a hurricane at Norva's range, on Sat. of the shoot it rained at a rate of 2" an hour, talk about water logged.:darkbeer:


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

*think out side*

BH:
I've posted this before, indoors was only created to keep us strong for field & fita, so if you treat it like good practice for outdoors (as it is ), and use that bow weight, sight & reticle, release for shooting in the wind, and start working the spot as you would outdoors. Or any part of your outdoor setup that needs work, when you go back outside you'll be more ready, and score well sooner, plus you'll feel like your making progress while your stuuuck inside.

Thats what I'm trying to do myself. Less concern about score today and more prep. for needs of field that I know are comming soon.

Besides everything indoors is straight (for straighters).
I'm an ARCHER arrows arch !! at 80 yds (as in archery).

So if you think out side maybe all will be more fun.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

WV Has Been said:


> I Love indoor as well as outdoor.
> 
> Being part of a great club with quality shooters makes the indoor season a blast. We can come and go as we please. Once you pay your dues you pay nothing more than $.25 for a target. If I want to shoot from 3:00 AM to daylight that is my choice. I usually shoot a minimum of 5 days a week during the indoor season and never suffer burn-out.
> 
> ...


I surely wished I had a setup like you guys at Cumberland. I could get the practice time that I needed and wanted. I really don't get burned out on indoors either. The indoor game is just as tough as the outdoor game and I haven't seen a single person in history master either one yet. Don't get me wrong, there are some unbelievable archers out there but there is no one that can go out and clean a round everytime they pick up the bow. If I could shoot 5 days or nights a week, I may just get dangerous. I wished I could shoot 7 days a week. That would be awesome.
Are you going to LAS Has Been?


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

60Xbulldog60X said:


> I surely wished I had a setup like you guys at Cumberland. I could get the practice time that I needed and wanted. I really don't get burned out on indoors either. The indoor game is just as tough as the outdoor game and I haven't seen a single person in history master either one yet. Don't get me wrong, there are some unbelievable archers out there but there is no one that can go out and clean a round everytime they pick up the bow. If I could shoot 5 days or nights a week, I may just get dangerous. I wished I could shoot 7 days a week. That would be awesome.
> Are you going to LAS Has Been?


I'll probably show up. 

It will be tough to be prepared. I just started shooting 9 days ago after my hunting season break. My rounds are up and down at this point. I find it I loose it then and find it just to loose it again. I think age is starting to catch up to me.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> I think age is starting to catch up to me.


You aren't that old. :wink:


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

mdbowhunter said:


> You aren't that old. :wink:


I can guarantee I ain't 22 years old anymore.:wink:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Old*



mdbowhunter said:


> You aren't that old. :wink:


Oh yes he is. He's been around for a long long time. If you cut him in half and counted the rings you would be suprised.:smile:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Rattleman said:


> Oh yes he is. He's been around for a long long time. If you cut him in half and counted the rings you would be suprised.:smile:


You ain't got no room to talk. Between you and me...we got 2 1/2 heads of gray hair! :mg:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Mean*



mdbowhunter said:


> You ain't got no room to talk. Between you and me...we got 2 1/2 heads of gray hair! :mg:


Jerry that is just plain mean.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> Oh yes he is. He's been around for a long long time. If you cut him in half and counted the rings you would be suprised.:smile:


Better be a tough blade to get through that guy:wink:


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Better be a tough blade to get through that guy:wink:


At least you did not say a thick long blade.:tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> At least you did not say a thick long blade.:tongue:


So what you are saying is that you need a machete:wink:


----------



## WV Has Been (Aug 9, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> So what you are saying is that you need a machete:wink:


You have the thickness correct but you may need more length. Perhaps a heavy sword.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

WV Has Been said:


> You have the thickness correct but you may need more length. Perhaps a heavy sword.


I thought we were just trying to cut him:embara:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

*Rings*



Brown Hornet said:


> I thought we were just trying to cut him:embara:


A little slow on the up take EH.....What he means is, as with all OLD trees, with more rings come more GIRTH....Sorry Brian :zip:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Be nice. Its not girth. It's ballast. Seems to go around with the grey hair for sure.


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

jarlicker said:


> Be nice. Its not girth. It's ballast. Seems to go around with the grey hair for sure.


Yep, ballast and grey hair go together. I'm living proof. :wink:

And Rattleman, yes it was mean...but oh so true. :zip:


----------

